# Chamberlain &Co.



## Digswithstick (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi stopped at he antique store looking for local bottles and marbles ,found both and this one it is not local but i have different variation no label and liked this one .According to the claims it cured pertnear everything


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 28, 2010)

Other side ,embossing


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 28, 2010)

Close up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For horses too ,just dilute it with equal amounts of sweet oil for them


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 28, 2010)

Emil Meyer ,Warren PA (my birthtown)  blob


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 28, 2010)

Embossing close up ,needs a little cleaning yet ,  won't bore you with marbles but i like em !


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice finds there Rick[]---------There use to be Chamberlins Salve-out of Salamanca N.Y.-----dates from 1800s------made out of the old Freeman's house----still standing.


----------



## Digswithstick (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Fred ,interesting about the salve ,in my area  it was called Mertz grease a drawing  ,healing salve (much like bag balm) . There was a man still making it  i need to go see him and find out if he is  ,probably many used same ingredients. Was the Chamberlains from your area  a drawing salve too,and do you have a bottle or picture to show ? Here are some of the marbles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,   lots of hybrid cats eyes and others


----------



## spuere66 (Apr 29, 2010)

I like that Warren bottle. I haven't run across one of those yet. Nice find.


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 29, 2010)

Rick---it was a drawing salve to----no pics---but i have seen bottles and small jars---Hey nice marbles[]------i lost all my marbles years ago[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]------Fred.


----------



## mr.fred (May 1, 2010)

Rick!---ever hear of Chapman salve?--------it was big around here in the 1800s---for horses--humans-----drawing salve.--------------------Fred.


----------



## Dansalata (May 1, 2010)

NICE FINDS!!! I WAS BORN IN JOHNSTOWN PA!!!


----------



## Digswithstick (May 1, 2010)

Thanks S 66 ,i had not seen it myself .    Fred ,have not heard of it ,i still have some of the "Mertz" in a baby food jar ,draws out splinters well just takes a while. Dansalata thanks ,i remember you and Matt both were born there the "cobalt blue castor oil " post . Went back to the pontil rock dump today more heart breakers ,will take some pics .


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: mr.fred
> 
> Rick!---ever hear of Chapman salve?--------it was big around here in the 1800s---for horses--humans-----drawing salve.--------------------Fred.


 

 Hi Fred,...Hi Rick,...Hi everyone!,...Let's go diggin' soon![] I'm not sure if this was the same stuff or not, but this particular tin belonged to my Grandmother who was born in 1901,....I'm not sure how old this example of the stuff is is, I know it still works,.... but I always remember drawing salve, (or Black Salve) being in the medicine cabinet, but it was mostly made around here by the Seneca Indians..... Thanks for reminding me about it.....Rick,...nice bottles.
                                                                                             Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 2, 2010)

*


----------



## Penn Digger (May 2, 2010)

Joe - ring, ring?


----------



## Digswithstick (May 2, 2010)

Joe,thanks ,nice tin with lable ! Fred is that the salve you were refering to?


----------



## mr.fred (May 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Digswithstick
> 
> Joe,thanks ,nice tin with lable ! Fred is that the salve you were refering to?


    No Rick--------i have heard of Joes------there were a ton of folks who made salve around here-----but i think the best known is the Indian salve---still going strong today[].Works great on anything[]---------------Fred.


----------

